# Help!



## bunny1466867969 (Jul 14, 2009)

hallo ladies!

Just need a few opinions and some help, i have been training for 5 years, competed twice and always found it relatively easy to stay lean. I have decided not to compete this year, however im still training as usual and eating relativley clean. BUT, recently my body has changed, I have lost some size especially in my arms, and my body fat has increased quite a lot, my appearance is now fat off season as opposed to quite lean and hard as i normally am. My arms are flabby now, and i cant put it down to anything.

Anyone know of any reasons why my body would have changed in this way? My diet isnt perfect but its also not bad, my training is probably less intense due to training in a poncy coorporate gym! however im a laborour and my work is all manual, i shouldnt be losing my shape.

Any ideas would be soooo much appreciated!! I want my little physique back without going through the whole competition prep. Thanks very much!!xxx


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

its probably down to the fact you dont do as much cardio and as you say your diet isnt perfect , the thing is, to stay relativly lean in your off season you stil have to have these things in place .


----------



## bunny1466867969 (Jul 14, 2009)

ok thanks, yea ive got back on it again this week, well a bit stricter anyway. my body fat distribution has also changed, rather quickly which is why im worried! lol, it sounds so silly but it used to stick to my ass and quads, now that is less and its all on my triceps and stomach, never been there before! is it just me being a woman and gettin older? altho im only 22! any thoughts much appreciated x


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

have you taken any androgens?


----------



## bunny1466867969 (Jul 14, 2009)

nope, im au naturel, part from the odd eph and some clen last year, maybe i should take some man hormones to harden me up!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

for this to happen your diet must have changed and to address it you must look at your weekly diet......make a log of everything you eat over a 7 day period then work out the values this may help where the problem is


----------

